

Show HN: My weekend project was forging an AK47 into a soup ladle - jackpirate
http://izbicki.me/blog/turning-an-ak-47-into-a-serving-ladle

======
bradleyland
Having spent a fair amount of time around hot metal, I would not recommend
replicating the author's choice of apparel for this task. It is not unusual
for small bits of metal to go flying as you're hammering. If one of these
lands on your skin, you're in for some pain.

I was torch-cutting the bolts off of a commercial mower (like the ones they
pull behind tractors) once, when a BB sized ball of hot metal wedged between
the tongue of my shoe and my foot. My pants leg had managed to tuck itself
inside the tongue of my shoe, providing all the opening it needed to get in.

The shop foreman had previously recommended the use of work boots (with a high
ankle) and welding chaps when using the cutting torch. I ignored his advice.

On that day, as I squelched my foot in the toilet (it was the nearest source
of water), I learned the value of proper attire in a working environment.

------
lwhalen
Who was it who said (may be paraphrased), "Those who beat their swords into
plowshares will plow for those who didn't"?

~~~
jackpirate
Meh. I'd personally rather be the oppressed than the oppressor.

~~~
lwhalen
May your chains set lightly upon you, and may posterity forget that you were
our countryman.

------
rtpg
too bad you can't eat from it.

Isn't there something you could cover it with to make it food-safe?

~~~
jackpirate
I'm pretty sure I could electroplate it with something that would be safe, but
I don't think it'd be worth the risk. It's probably getting added to my metal
shop as a tool for handling molten metal.

